# Jobinterview -Dresscode-



## Slingshot (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi,

After a couple of phone interviews, i got now an invitation to come to Dubai for an face to face interview, and I am more concerned about the established dress code there, the company that I am going to is a US enterprise, the job is about a telecom engineer.



Thanks
-Slingshot


----------



## babinda (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi I am a recruitment manager and have worked different industries with different dress codes - and my recommendation is always go to an interview in business attire suit and tie for men, suit for women regardless of the dress code. Unless of course on the invitation it says otherwise, but I never seen this> Good luck


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Suit. Tie.

Pretty much no matter what, unless it is clearly stated in the communication with you.

-md000/Mike


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yeah, I'd always always always wear a suit and tie, you'll never go wrong.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are a women, leave the cleavage at home. Wear a nice womens business suit. And if you feel you must wear a business dress, one that goes below the knees. Male or female, keep the purfume/cologne at a minimum.


----------



## Slingshot (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks you so much, let suit up!
I am too nevus about the this interview..lets see what is waiting me for there!

I am expecting it will also about salary/package, i never negotiate salary before (I actually I am not a job hopper, the same employer in the last 7 years), actually i hate negotiating!


Regards
-Slingshot!


----------



## LindaLou (Oct 10, 2011)

Absolutely, suit, shirt and tie


----------



## antoine111 (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, agree with all that - suit and tie.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Does nobody else find this slightly worrying that someone has to ask what they should wear to a job interview?! :confused2:


----------



## Slingshot (Oct 6, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> Does nobody else find this slightly worrying that someone has to ask what they should wear to a job interview?! :confused2:


Actually it differs from region to region and from country to other, I have spent some times in Scandinavia, and they don't really care on what you're wearing for a job interview, and I went to the UK and everyone is wearing a suit, in France a suit is not really a must, but it depends in the environment your moving in! 
I have the feeling that Dubai is more british style 

On va voire!


Regards
-Slingshot


----------



## DGS (Aug 27, 2009)

I've worked in many places in Asia / Europe and Middle East and if interviewing someone I expect them to be dressed appropriately. How you dress says a lot about you ..... remember to shine your shoes 
....... its the little things.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

When I used to hire people (primarily for IT), their email address was taken into consideration. 

Hotmail/yahoo/aol: trash
gmail: ok
corporate email: trash
other email address from a personal domain: top of the pile.

and yes, dress code matters. a lot. first impressions are key.

-md000/Mike


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Yea I would also make sure your Facebook account is locked down so no one other than close friends can view pics/posts!


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Besides it has been proven through multiple studies that the suits make more than those who turn up for interviews dressed casually or in just a tie.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Please make sure also that the suit fits well. Nothing worse than an ill fitting suit on a person!


----------

